# Photos please of EMPIRE ELAINE-EMPIRE CHARMIAN-EMPIRE MARSHALL



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I have just received a book of poetry I ordered from the Bristol branch of the M.N.Association.Written by Reg Kear a member of that branch now living in Aussie.I was chatting on the phone to member Ted Williams and he mentioned that he was once seeking photos of the ten Heavy Lift Ships with 120 ton derricks.He served with Dalhousie in the Korean war.
I do not know if he managed to do this so thought I would trace these for him. I have found seven and need
EMPIRE ELAINE- 47-JOHN LYRAS/ 70-BOUNDARY/ 72-bup
EMPIRE CHARMIAN- 51-VERCHARMIAN / 62 b/up
EMPIRE MARSHALL-55-BERMUDA TRADER /65 b/up.

Thanks for any help offered. (Thumb)


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Vercharmain is here .... http://shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1328162


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

scorcher said:


> I have just received a book of poetry I ordered from the Bristol branch of the M.N.Association.Written by Reg Kear a member of that branch now living in Aussie.I was chatting on the phone to member Ted Williams and he mentioned that he was once seeking photos of the ten Heavy Lift Ships with 120 ton derricks.He served with Dalhousie in the Korean war.
> I do not know if he managed to do this so thought I would trace these for him. I have found seven and need
> EMPIRE ELAINE- 47-JOHN LYRAS/ 70-BOUNDARY/ 72-bup
> EMPIRE CHARMIAN- 51-VERCHARMIAN / 62 b/up
> ...




Reg Kear is a very good friend of mine he is also a member of SN,Reg has written many poems about the sea and the book you bought has some of his best.He now lives in Mornington.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link Cisco.(Thumb)

John Yes it is time to re-read them. He comes across as a very perceptive man who is passionate about matters of the sea as well as being very modest.
I can strongly recommend them to other members. I trust he is still productive.


----------



## macca57 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Empire Elaine*

O.N. 167744
Tonnage: 7,513g, 5,133n.
Dimensions: 416.0 x 66.7 x 31. feet.
Engine: 3cyl 2 S.C.S.A. (23-5/8" & 91-5/16") oil engine by Wm. Doxford & Sons ltd., Sunderland. 516nhp.
30.7.1942. Launched by Vickers, Armstrong Ltd., Barrow-in-Furness (yard No. 856) for the Ministry of War Transport (Cayzer Irvine & Company Limited, managers) London.
11. 1942 Completed.
1946: Owners restyled ministry of Transport.
1947: Sold to Marine Enterprise ltd., London and renamed John Lyras. 
1952: Lyras Brothers, appointed managers.
1959: Sold to Viking Shipping Corporation, Greece.
1963: Transferred to Liberian registry.
1970: Sold to New Frontier Shipping Company, Panama and renamed BOUNDARY.
Prior to 9.9.1972: Arrived Kaohsiung for demolition.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for those details macca57. I will pass those details on.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*empire marshall*

this is empire marshall (Thumb)


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

stores said:


> this is empire marshall (Thumb)


Cheers! STORES One more ticked off the list. I will forward this as well.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Macca, what is your source for that info please?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Mjroots said:


> Macca, what is your source for that info please?


Although not quite in the above format, this information is also contained in the Electronic PDF book on CD published in 2009 called FROM CLANS, TO KINGS AND CASTLES - The Cayzer, Irvine Group by V.McClymont and W.J.Harvey

Empire Elaine was the 194th vessel to enter the management of Cayzer, Irvine & Co.Ltd, they being the ultimate owner / manager of The Clan Line Steamers Ltd. etc

Hope this helps

Bill


----------



## macca57 (Sep 21, 2005)

BillH said:


> Although not quite in the above format, this information is also contained in the Electronic PDF book on CD published in 2009 called FROM CLANS, TO KINGS AND CASTLES - The Cayzer, Irvine Group by V.McClymont and W.J.Harvey
> 
> Empire Elaine was the 194th vessel to enter the management of Cayzer, Irvine & Co.Ltd, they being the ultimate owner / manager of The Clan Line Steamers Ltd. etc
> 
> ...


Same source as Billh confirmed by The Empire Ships by Mitchell & Sawyers
Macca


----------



## bapan (Aug 24, 2015)

scorcher said:


> I have just received a book of poetry I ordered from the Bristol branch of the M.N.Association.Written by Reg Kear a member of that branch now living in Aussie.I was chatting on the phone to member Ted Williams and he mentioned that he was once seeking photos of the ten Heavy Lift Ships with 120 ton derricks.He served with Dalhousie in the Korean war.
> I do not know if he managed to do this so thought I would trace these for him. I have found seven and need
> EMPIRE ELAINE- 47-JOHN LYRAS/ 70-BOUNDARY/ 72-bup
> EMPIRE CHARMIAN- 51-VERCHARMIAN / 62 b/up
> ...


Another was the Empire Viceroy which was managed together with Empire Marshal by London based P.B.Pandelis


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

A lot about Empire Elaine can be found here:
*Empire Elaine*


----------



## muz2142 (Oct 6, 2021)

scorcher said:


> I have just received a book of poetry I ordered from the Bristol branch of the M.N.Association.Written by Reg Kear a member of that branch now living in Aussie.I was chatting on the phone to member Ted Williams and he mentioned that he was once seeking photos of the ten Heavy Lift Ships with 120 ton derricks.He served with Dalhousie in the Korean war.
> I do not know if he managed to do this so thought I would trace these for him. I have found seven and need
> EMPIRE ELAINE- 47-JOHN LYRAS/ 70-BOUNDARY/ 72-bup
> EMPIRE CHARMIAN- 51-VERCHARMIAN / 62 b/up
> ...


----------



## muz2142 (Oct 6, 2021)

I noticed your posting of 10 November 2009 about, among others, the "Empire Charmian". My father was an engineer aboard this ship 1944 to 1946. Images of this ship can be found on the internet. Among those I have found is one of it docked in 1950 and there is also a newspaper article in the Northern Star newspaper (Lismore, New South Wales, Australia) on the front page featuring a photo of it in the floating dock at Newcastle, NSW, Australia. This can be found via the Trove website
I also have three photos of it from my father's photos. They are:
1) stern only behind HMAS Westralia - both docked in Sydney Cove, with Sydney Harbour Bridge in background. Photo (Black & white) taken from Circular Quay. ; 
2) It docked at perhaps the same location in Sydney Cove but not the same day. Photo taken from (probably) the eastern walkway of the Sydney Harbour Bridge - looking down upon it. Background includes Sydney ferries, Circular Quay east shoe and two other ships docked near it - one of which looks similar to RMS Orcades (II) but can't be as that ship was sunk the year before the Empire Charmian was built. This photo clearly shows the name "Empire Charmian" on the bow. It is likely that it is RMS Orion which was a sister ship to the Orcades (II). It was built in 1934 and was mainly used from Europe to Australia via the Pacific Ocean until retired in 1963.
3) Side view of it moored in harbour (likely Sydney, Australia. Name also clearly displayed.
Both 2) & 3) are black & white photos that have been colourized. I am not sure of the authorship of these three photos - it might be that these were obtained via the Sydney Morning Herald newspaper if they are not from my father.
If you are interested in these, I could email a compilation of the three from my father's collection with the 1950 photo mentioned earlier as an attachment (file size 6.17Mb) via email.
Murray Howlett
([email protected])


----------



## muz2142 (Oct 6, 2021)

bapan said:


> Another was the Empire Viceroy which was managed together with Empire Marshal by London based P.B.Pandelis


I noticed your posting of October 6, 2015. I have some photos of the Empire Charmian (from my late father's photos). He served aboard the ship 1944 to 1946. If you are interested I posted an earlier post on October 6, 2021 which gives descriptions.

Murray Howlett
([email protected])


----------

